# CPU Lüfter dreht sich nicht



## 11henni11 (23. Oktober 2016)

*CPU Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Hallo Leute

nachdem ich meinen pc mal entstaubt habe ist mir beim wieder-einbauen der lüfter jetzt aufgefallen dass sich mein cpu lüfter nicht dreht.
Habe schon mit meinem begrenzten wissen in Bios geguckt und konfig-software installiert (aber in Bios nicht weiter gekommen und die software sah mir so umfangreich aus dass ich da nix einstellen wollte "SpeedFan").
Lüfter ist EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
prozessor ist i5 4460
und Mainboard H97 pc mate - msi  .

Ich dachte vielleicht geht der Lüfter erst ab einer gewissen Temperatur an aber auch bei 50° tut sich nix. 
Hab testweise versucht in cpu fan 2 anzuschließen aber das hat auch keinen unterschied gemacht. 
Kabel sind nicht im Weg.
Weiß nicht wie lang er schon nicht dreht, habe es nie beobachtet. 

Hat noch jemand eine Idee oder sollte ich mir einen neuen holen?

LG, Henni


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Mach am besten mal ein Foto vom Mainbaord, dann sieht man wo Du den Lüfter angeschlossen hast.

Im Bios ist das ganz einfach. Die Du reinkommst weisst Du? Im Bios selber klickst Du mit der Maus den HWMonitor an und siehst sofort Lüfterkurven.
Alternativ kann auch der Lüfter kaputt sein. Hast Du einen anderenLüfter, um denAnschluss am Mainoard zu testen?

so sieht das aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11henni11 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Hi, Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Foto kann ich erst morgen nachreichen. Habs bei cpufan 1 angeschlossen
Ja das hatte ich auch gemacht im Bios. Da wird mir aber nur angezeigt das SystemFan1 sich dreht. (Cpu-Fan 1&2 auf 0) , Habe testweise "alle auf maximal" gestellt aber da hat er sich auch nicht gedreht. 
Nein einen anderen lüfter habe ich nicht  (also nur die beiden gehäuselüfter)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Erster Test: Funktioniert der Lüfter: Steck ihn ein einen der beiden 3-PIN Lüfteranschlüsse auf dem Mainboard, 
Im Handbuch heißen sie SYSFAN2 und SYSFAN3

Hast Du das Seitenteil geöffnet und geschaut, ob der Lüfter dreht, oder schaust Du nur auf die Drehzahlausgabe?
Drehen Lüfter zu langsam, ist ihr Drehzahlsignal zu schwach und es gibt keine Anzeige.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Wie hast du denn die Lüfter gesäubert?

Mit einem Fäustel?


----------



## 11henni11 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Hello again 

kam vorher nicht dazu.
Also ich hab den versucht an sysfan 2 anzuschließen aber da wollte er auch nicht, habe mir vorhin einen neuen lüfter geholt und der führt seine sache wieder ordnungsgemäß aus! 

Sauber gemacht hab ich die mit nem feuchten taschentuch^^
Apropos. Wie säubert ihr mainboard/graka von leichtem belag? Oder is das sinnfrei?

Was die Lüfter betrifft: ich hab jetzt die 2 Standardlüfter hinten und vorn und quasi in der mitte den cpu-lüfter für den ich tief in die tasche gegriffen und 17 € ausgegeben habe .
Sollte ich dieses high-quality-luxus-produkt lieber nach vorn oder hinten stellen oder isser da genau richtig?  

LG, henni


----------



## Chimera (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht sich nicht*



11henni11 schrieb:


> Hello again
> 
> kam vorher nicht dazu.
> Also ich hab den versucht an sysfan 2 anzuschließen aber da wollte er auch nicht, habe mir vorhin einen neuen lüfter geholt und der führt seine sache wieder ordnungsgemäß aus!
> ...



Also im PC drinnen würd ich mal nix mit feucht putzen, ist nicht wie in der Hakle Reklame, dass der PC sich dan nwie frisch gewaschen fühlt  Manche empfehlen Druckluftsprays, doch für mich (der tagtäglich mit Spraydosen zu tun hat) ist dies nur beschränkt ne Lösung, da nicht alle Sprays trockene Luft rauspusten (bei manchen kommt auch feines Wasser mit der Luft, nicht umsonst haben gute Airbrushkompressoren immer nen Wasserabscheider). Wenn man solche nutzen will, dann nur spezielle für PCs. Am besten aber ist immer noch, wenn man sich nen Blasebalg aus dem Fotozubehör und nen feinen, weichen Pinsel besorgt. Damit kann man ohne viel Kraft alles reinigen. Staubsauger würd ich nur, wenn du über so spezielle PC-Aufsätze verfügst, denn mit den normalen Aufsätzen ist mal schnell ein Bauteil -schwupp- abgesogen  
Und um neuen Staub zu verhindern, kann man sich entweder fertige Staubfilter ranmachen oder bestehende tunen. Ich hab z.B. an meinen Gehäusen alle Staubfilter mit Nylonstrümpfen gepimped. Denn die originalen waren so grobmaschig, dass sie eher als Früchtenetz im Supermarkt hätten dienen können, aber nicht als Staubschutz. Mit farblich passenden Strümpfen hab ich jetzt so nen feinen Staubschutz, dass ich gerade mal noch 1x im Jahr drinnen putzen muss. Gibt im Netz auch viele Anleitungen, wie man solche selber basteln kann.


----------

